# How to get driftwood to stop floating



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

So anybody have any thoughts on this? I have a couple branches of Manzanita driftwood that I'd like to use... but as soon as I put them in the tank they float all the way to the top!!


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Place some rocks on them or tie rocks onto them with fishing line. After they get water logged you can remove the rocks or leave them in if they look good.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*Wood floating*

I had to weight it down with a rock inside a tote tub filled with water. Took 2 months to sink. Just gotta do it and be patient.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

If you can boil the wood multiple times it gets water-logged a bit faster. After boiling I tend to let it sit in the water all day, weighted down with a rock if needed, then dump the next day or later that day and boil some more. Overall I think it took a few days for my last batch. So boiled maybe 4-5 times.

I've also done like others suggested, find a bin big enough to hold it, weigh down with rocks and wait (more than a week for sure). 

Malaysian wood was a lot faster, two boils was all it took for me.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Run it through the dishwasher a couple times (no detergent) and let it sit in a tub for while. Should sink after a while. And it won't leach as many tannins.


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

I soaked mine for more than a week in a plastic bin and changed the water every 3 days. Never floated plus the less tanins =)


----------



## Dc5 (Jul 6, 2015)

I soaked mine in a 55g tank for well over a month and a half before he started to sink.


----------



## MJB13 (Jun 30, 2015)

I screwed it to ceramic tiles and used 100% silicone to "glue" it to the bottom.

If you choose to do this, be sure to use stainless steel screws and completely cover the screw heads with silicone.


----------



## fireshadow2000 (Feb 18, 2015)

Boil it, this will also get rid of the tannins.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

i just let mine float until it eventually (week or so) became waterlogged.


seems like Patience is literally everything in this hobby


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Don't know if it's my imagination but I drill holes in the wood with a very small drill bit.
That allows the water to get in quicker/deeper. The holes end up being almost invisible or looking like worm holes anyway. Very small=less than 1/8" drill bit. And I put a hole less than 1" apart all over it. Only took a couple of days that way.
Some "drift wood" is very buoyant and thus the reason it's drift wood instead of sink wood. But 90% of it will sink if just left in there long enough.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Raymond S. said:


> Don't know if it's my imagination but I drill holes in the wood with a very small drill bit.
> That allows the water to get in quicker/deeper. The holes end up being almost invisible or looking like worm holes anyway. Very small=less than 1/8" drill bit. And I put a hole less than 1" apart all over it. Only took a couple of days that way.
> Some "drift wood" is very buoyant and thus the reason it's drift wood instead of sink wood. But 90% of it will sink if just left in there long enough.


I don't think it's your imagination! This totally makes sense as it gives the water more access points by cutting across the grain. Dang, wish I'd thought of it. Much thanks for this tip.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Boiling gets them water logged (and removed tannins and the sugars that cause the fungus growth new wood often gets underwater). There are some species of wood that will never sink though like red cedar (note: only used very well aged/dried pieces never fresh-if you can smell cedar it still has the harmful antibacterial sap in it). I have a red cedar driftwood that's been put underwater for over 2 years, if its unscrewed from the large rock its attached to it shoots to the surface still. But manzanita will sink with time (or boiling) so don't fret. Note: if you boil it, let it cool before putting in the tank.


----------

